# Modern suspension upgrade



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello all!

I'm finally pulling the body off my 67 goat. In doing so I'm contemplating taking the modern approach and tossing in coilovers and tubular A-arms.

I don't necessarily have a budget, but I'm a realist--My car will not be driven often and especially not hard. What's the best bang for my buck?


----------



## frenchGOAT (Jan 21, 2016)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm finally pulling the body off my 67 goat. In doing so I'm contemplating taking the modern approach and tossing in coilovers and tubular A-arms.
> 
> I don't necessarily have a budget, but I'm a realist--My car will not be driven often and especially not hard. What's the best bang for my buck?


Basically in the same boat here but with a '71. Would like to have a more enjoyable, comparably responsive feel. Does that require an upgrade? Or can the original setup just be enhanced with updated replacement parts?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I used the standard Moog front springs, with rear “Station Wagon” springs as they give a better ride height. I used rubber bushings like original instead of the poly. Poly will be a more performance style ride, rubber more factory.

I use Bilstein from mono tube shocks and KYB rear mono tube. I boxed the rear lower control arms and put on adjustable uppers. Then beefed up the front sway bar and added one on rear.

so this just a bit over the stock but nice for a cruiser. You can get lot’s tighter and more performance based A arms, springs and shocks. But the cost goes up too.


----------



## 66CHEEVO (Jan 24, 2021)

Lemans guy said:


> I used the standard Moog front springs, with rear “Station Wagon” springs as they give a better ride height. I used rubber bushings like original instead of the poly. Poly will be a more performance style ride, rubber more factory.
> 
> I use Bilstein from mono tube shocks and KYB rear mono tube. I boxed the rear lower control arms and put on adjustable uppers. Then beefed up the front sway bar and added one on rear.
> 
> so this just a bit over the stock but nice for a cruiser. You can get lot’s tighter and more performance based A arms, springs and shocks. But the cost goes up too.


Lemans guy, when you say a better ride height when going with the station wagon springs do you mean a higher height? 
I’ll be updating my front and rear suspension real soon. 

Ever since I was a kid I loved lowered cars. I thought just about any make and model looked cool lowered and with bigger rims. Prior to buying my goat I had a 56 Chevy Bel Air. I lowered the front and rear 5 to 6 inches and added a set of 18” 5 spoke wheels. This was achieved with drop spindles with lowering springs in the front and reverse eye leaf springs and lowering blocks in the rear. In my eyes the stance was perfect. What I didn’t like was the look of the lower profile tires. I believe the fronts were 225s and the rears were 245s. Not nearly enough meat. I won’t even talk about the ride quality. I just cared about how cool it looked.

When I bought my goat I envisioned the same look. Probably not as extreme but lowered and with big wheels. I’ve seen images of GTOs with this setup and love it. Still, for me the biggest issue will be finding a tire wheel combo that fits.

Fast forward 14 months from the day I got my goat. I’ve fallen in love with the stock stance and rally wheels or 5 spoke Cragars. I was to the point where I couldn’t decide if I should lower my car or leave it stock. Im getting close to finishing my engine build. I hope to be back on the road bye June. I’ve decided to keep the stock height for the meaner muscle car look. Im still upgrading the suspension and braking system just not lowering it. I’ll be forced to go with at least 15” wheels due to the disc brakes and will probably go with Cragars. 

Anyhow sorry if I hijacked this thread. I was just interested in the difference of going with station wagon springs.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

